# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Tunisian T-M70

## torzio

https://www.nature.com/articles/s415...-95144-x#Sec17

Insights into the Middle Eastern paternal genetic pool in Tunisia: high prevalence of T-M70 haplogroup in an Arab population.
Sarra Elkamel, Sofia L. Marques, Luis Alvarez, Veronica Gomes, Sami Boussetta, Soufia Mourali-Chebil, Houssein Khodjet-El-Khil, Lotfi Cherni, Amel Benammar-Elgaaied & Maria J. Prata.

*Abstract:*
To obtain refreshed insights into the paternal lineages of Tunisian populations, Y-chromosome diversity was assessed in two populations belonging to an Arab genealogical lineage, Kairouan and Wesletia, as well as in four Tunisian Andalusian populations, Testour, Slouguia, Qalaat-El-Andalous and El Alia. The Arabs from Kairouan revealed 73.47% of E-M81 and close affinities with Berber groups, indicating they are likely arabized Berbers, clearly differentiated from the Arabs from Wesletia, who harbored the highest frequency (71.8%) of the Middle Eastern component ever observed in North Africa. In the Tunisian Andalusians, the North African component largely prevailed, followed by the Middle Eastern contribution. Global comparative analysis highlighted the heterogeneity of Tunisian populations, among which, as a whole, dominated a set of lineages (Y-DNA) ascribed to be of autochthonous Berber origin (71.67%), beside a component of essentially Middle Eastern extraction (18.35%), and signatures of Sub-Saharan (5.2%), European (3.45%) and Asiatic (1.33%) contributions. The remarkable frequency of T-M70 in Wesletia (17.4%) prompted to refine its phylogeographic analysis, allowing to confirm its Middle Eastern origin, though signs of local evolution in Northern Africa were also detected. Evidence was clear on the ancient introduction of T lineages into the region, probably since Neolithic times associated to spread of agriculture.

----------


## torzio

closest to me in regards to STR are ( not in any order ) ....................I still need to revisit this

ITA472 from A'Quila
ITA188 from Vicenza
NEL0736 from Netherlands
SPA619 from Leon

----------


## torzio

chit-chat around the net seem to imply https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iberomaurusian origin

but Yfull has also later german dna mixed in .....................the Vandals 

current yfull has 1 tunisia and 1 german in the group

----------


## kingjohn

Interesting paper thanks for sharing  :Good Job: 
The high T-m70 in arab tunisian population wesleita 
is fasicnating  :Cool V: 
Maybe some branches of t-m70 spread with arabs movements in 700 Ad :Thinking: 
And some branches are older ,( the late neolithic ancient dude from morocco)

----------

